# Introducing myself...



## LGA (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm Larry Alexander, a long-time composer/arranger/studio musician in Tyler, Texas.

I currently work with Garritan Personal Orchestra, Front Porch Banjo, Kontakt, Sonar 3, etc. in my studio.

I look forward to talking music with all of you.

Best regards,

Larry A.


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Larry,

Welcome to VI. Feel free to post some of your music in our mp3 area, we have lots of talented folks here just waiting to tear it apart... I mean, give you helpful suggestions. 

Seriously though, enjoy your time here, hope we can educate and sometime entertain.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Larry,

Welcome to V.I.! Cool music you've got on your site. A nice broad range of styles. Great!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## LGA (Jan 11, 2005)

Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> Welcome to V.I.! Cool music you've got on your site. A nice broad range of styles. Great!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Sid and thank you for visiting my site.

Regards,

Larry A.


----------



## LGA (Jan 11, 2005)

Alan Lastufka said:


> Hey Larry,
> 
> Welcome to VI. Feel free to post some of your music in our mp3 area, we have lots of talented folks here just waiting to tear it apart... I mean, give you helpful suggestions.
> 
> Seriously though, enjoy your time here, hope we can educate and sometime entertain.



I appreciate your courtesy. I will post some of my works from time to time.

My best,

Larry Alexander


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi there Larry.
Welcome to V.I.
I liked your Woodwind Quintet #7.
We almost share a song title, your Jazzanova and my Bluesanova :D
http://www.herman-witkam.com/playlists/bluesanova.m3u


----------



## msayre (Jan 11, 2005)

Larry's been doing some great stuff with Front Porch Banjo. It's fun to check out the tunes on his site. 

Nice to see you here, Larry!


----------



## LGA (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks very much, everybody. 

I really appreciate the fact that Matt Sayre informed me about this forum. Thanks, Matt and congratulations on producing an incredible banjo sample library.

Best regards to all,

Larry Alexander


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 11, 2005)

Larry - welcome to VI! Nice seeing you here and pleased to meet you. Feel free to post your work in the member composition area, and have fun here.


----------

